# äüö webhoster mit pauschalpreis



## bensky (22. März 2004)

Hi Leute,
Ist vielleicht nicht gerade die richtige abteilung hier,
aber die meistbesuchte und die mit den meisten leute mit
viel ahnung.

@nundiefrage@ Kennt einer von euch einen provider/hoster
wo mann/frau mehrer domains quasi kaufen kann, d.h. domais zu einem pauschalpreis von einmalig z.B. 9,99€ kaufen kann und dann keine weiteren z.B. monatliche gebühren anfallen 

Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (22. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von bensky _
> *Ist vielleicht nicht gerade die richtige abteilung hier... *



... und warum postest Du dann Deine Frage hier und nicht in der richtigen "Abteilung" ?

*- moved -*

Ausserdem solltest Du Dir bei Gelegenheit unsere Netiquette durchlesen und Dich auch daran halten.  


Dunsti


----------

